# What is it really like for British western white women to live in Dubai?



## Guest

Hi,

I have lots of questions and would be grateful if someone could help answer them. 

I am thinking about relocating in Dubai. I am an independant British white female who wishes to escape to a better climate and standard of living and am considering Dubai amongst other places.

So what's it really like? How easy is it to go about your daily life as a single western woman. Are there any clothing restrictions or are there best practices of clothing. What can you wear on the beach? Is it safe to go to the beach, shopping, restaurant, take a taxi etc on your own?

Are their any issues associated with day to day life or can I expect the same issues as I have living in UK as a single person?

How are women treated in the work place? How are British women regarded by locals? Is it true that many women who do not cover up or go out on their own are regarded as prostitutes and get hassle from men or followed or from other prostitutes thinking that you are on their patch?

I also understand that sex outside of marriage is illegal (it is still in UK but the law is so out of date it is ignored), so how do you have to conduct your relationship with your boyfriend. Can you stay over their house or live together. (I may be moving with my british boyfriend but not necessarily live together).

Any other advice that you can give?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## synthia

Welcome tot he forum! An interesting question.


----------



## Guest

Hi Synthia,

Thanks. Seems lilke Jimmi has read the same "20 reasons not to move to Dubai" as I have. Is it a case of the grass is greener? Would appreciate any female insight into life living in Dubai.

Thanks
Sorisa


----------



## judas

*Why Dubai?*

Just curious. Seems like there are a few posts from people who want to move there, what's the appeal?

I really know nothing about Dubai, but Brits (err, any white people) moving to anywhere near Iran/Iraq seems like a mighty-fine way to end up a headless infidel.

And from the questions people are asking, and the answers that are coming up (eg. wondering if its safe for a woman alone in the street, that it is illegal to be gay), it just doesn't sound like the most tolerant, safe, modern (thinking) place.


----------



## kaz101

Hi Sorisa, 

I haven't lived in Dubai but I've been there a couple of times on stopovers to and from Australia with my husband. 

Although I'm married myself and my husband have different surnames and although this didn't cause problems on our first trip, on the second trip the receptionist at a hotel said we had to have separate rooms. It was the same hotel we had stayed in before and I was about to get annoyed when a higher ranking receptionist said it was alright for us to have one room. I was beginning to think that if I had to take my marriage certificate with me I wouldn't be visitnig Dubai very often. 

I found that most of the apparently independent women working there that I thought could be from Dubai were actually Indian. 

I got stared at a lot in Dubai, to the extent that I was about to say something to the men that were doing it but my husband pointed out that this may not be a wise move  I'm bi-racial (English/Jamaican) but look Mediterean, and some people say possibly Indian (which is in my Ancestry) so I don't know whether that was the issue. A possible local walking around in Western clothes with a white man. By the way I wasn't dressed in anything revealing - shirt and jeans most of the time. 

Judas - don't judge Dubai but it's neighbours. Dubai has it's own culture which may not always agree with British or other Western cultures. It's very open for tourism and has been built up from virtually nothing by one family that is still the ruling power. It has a wonderful history and if any one ever goes there a trip around the museum is fantastic. I'm not really into museums but we managed to spend the day there. 

Would I live in Dubai? No for various reasons. It's too hot in the summer and I am not a person that likes that much heat! I'm also used to a lot of personal freedom. I lived on my own, in my own house and had my own job etc. Now this is not unusual in the West but I think it's rare in Dubai. So I think although I will continue to have holidays there it wouldn't be my choice to live.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Guest

Thanks Kaz & Judas,

The appeal of Dubai - boyfriend just about to be made redundant and has job offer in Dubai, so thought we would look into it especially as a warmer climate is definately an appealing place to start.

Kaz seems like my initial thoughts and concerns are about right considereing your blog. Shame there is little information around for females to read. My boyfriend keeps being told that Dubai is a great place to live and I would love it cause it has loads of shops and as long as I don't wear mini skirt belt and skimpy top I'll be fine so I have nothing to worry about. However those giving the advice are male and have never met me and seem to think that all women want is somewhere good to shop lol. I am not a plain Jane housewife type. More independant sophisticated independant business woman who gets out there and enjoys life. 

Don't think Dubai is for me, but will certainly go at some point - like your point about surrounding coutries museams as I would like to go there too for that reason however the country needs to be more stable before I make plans.

Have encouraged boyfried to look towards Canada and so far he is liking what he sees. 

Thanks again
Sorisa


----------



## synthia

One question that is raised by the hotel room story is, can an unmarried man and woman from the west live together?


----------



## Guest

Indeed, also can you go on holiday as unmarried couple - I am guessing not unless you want seperate rooms. Also what about people who are in the middle of divorce but have found a new partner. Some divorces take years through no fault of the often "injured" party.


----------



## Heatherw

Hello

I cannot believe all the misconceptions there are about living here!

I am a white english girl (well im 27) and have been in Dubai for 1 year now.
There has never been any trouble, if you look for it you will find it, same as anywhere but Dubai is very safe, i can walk around here at any time of day and night and feel safe, which i couldnt say when i lived in london.

Of course you hear all the horror stories but its not like that

When i was deciding if i should move out here people who had been told me how lovely it was, and the people that hadnt been told me how terrible it is (?)

I have been living with my boyfriend (not married) and there is no problem, it is against the law but they turn a blind eye as they want westerners out here.

Please dont rule out dubai just yet, it really is lovely


----------



## Elphaba

judas said:


> Just curious. Seems like there are a few posts from people who want to move there, what's the appeal?
> 
> I really know nothing about Dubai, but Brits (err, any white people) moving to anywhere near Iran/Iraq seems like a mighty-fine way to end up a headless infidel.
> 
> And from the questions people are asking, and the answers that are coming up (eg. wondering if its safe for a woman alone in the street, that it is illegal to be gay), it just doesn't sound like the most tolerant, safe, modern (thinking) place.


As you say you know nothing about Dubai and the rubbish you have spouted proves that.

Dubai is probably safer than any UK city.

I suggest the poster keeps quiet if he knows nothing about the place.

From a long term resident.


----------



## Geordie Armani

*Now this is not unusual in the West but I think it's rare in Dubai*

what an absolute load of utter codswallop!!! honestly if you don't know what you are talking about please don't bother to comment at all. It can be misleading to other posters. Dubai is completely westernised and women are free to go as they please. Their are dress codes but they are hardly strict. I know tons of women who live here in their own homes!!! where the hell do you think all the air hostesses, nurses, PR people, I could go on but honestly I have better things to do with my time!


----------



## nix

Rest assured that living in Dubai as a single ANYTHING is fine!!

Sharing a hotel room as an un-married couple? Honey - the authorities couldn't care less - they just want your money!

I arrived in 1997 in long sleeved shirt and trousers then was taken straight from the airport to a night-club (The Lodge) - I have gone to bed in a scottish summer wearing more clothes than the female clubbers were!!


----------



## Geordie Armani

yup me too! the Lodge, those were THE days!


----------



## milo

Sorisa - come over. You'll have a ball, with or without a boyfriend.


----------



## winky

if these misconceptions werent so misguided, they would be laughable. but as they are, i think this way of thinking is quite dangerous and paints a very untrue picture of dubai and the middle east. i am wondering in which decade it was that you visited dubai?? my god, you can do better research on youtube!!


----------



## Stravinsky

winky said:


> if these misconceptions werent so misguided, they would be laughable. but as they are, i think this way of thinking is quite dangerous and paints a very untrue picture of dubai and the middle east. i am wondering in which decade it was that you visited dubai?? my god, you can do better research on youtube!!


So ......... why don't you put people right rather than criticise ...... we'd be pleased to see your constructive input winky


----------



## kaz101

I am speaking about my personal experiences when I've been there on holiday twice in the last 5 years. I can't say what it is like for anyone else but I can tell how it was for me. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Geordie Armani

Kaz I came here in 1986 on holiday, was a bit dodgy then as there were so few European women here at that time. I was stared at occasionally but nothing untoward. Always felt safe. I have been living here permanently now for 11 years and have never ever felt unsafe. The local men are wonderfu and they have great respect for the expat women here, contrary to popular belief! Remember Dubai's major income is in tourism, it isn't Riyadh !


----------



## milo

I have to say, I find it quite astounding that anyone can paint Dubai as dangerous. I come from the Central Coast of NSW, Australia which has to be one of the safest placest on earth. I can honestly say I have never felt any less safe here, nor threatened in any way. I have only been here three months so am not an expert, but I am speaking from personal experience. Before coming over I did a lot of research and asked a lot of questions on other forums and the information I got there proved to be pretty spot on.

From my experience, the only danger in Dubai is on the roads which does take some getting used to. I was not used to big city driving at all and have found that aspect stressful.

I will also add that it has been extremely easy to settle in Dubai and meet people and get out and about.

I really hope people aren't put off coming to Dubai because it is deemed dangerous. That would be a great shame.


----------



## kaz101

Geordie Armani said:


> Always felt safe.


Hi Geordie, 

I felt safe just uncomfortable being stared at all the time. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## milo

kaz101 said:


> Hi Geordie,
> 
> I felt safe just uncomfortable being stared at all the time.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Guess I must not be worth looking at because no-one stares at me. My children do attract a bit of attention though but it's of an admiring kind and certainly never a bother.


----------



## Geordie Armani

I used to get the odd look, must have lost my touch! certainly not offended by it though, I suppose you just get used to it.


----------



## hermit

" for some ... Dubai is very good and the place to be " " for some ..... Dubai is just not the place to live " ....... it all depends on " what you are looking for " ........ " to me it is just another city .... where most people come to make a living and not live " 

But my advice is " give it a try " ... " Dubai is definitely an interesting place !!! " .... " have a nice stay"


----------



## Amelie

Dubai is not what it used to be. Of course it has changed, some for the better some for the worse. What I find are those who have not changed with the times. I have grown up here and seen the change and I can tell you that the worst people are those who would not have made it better in their home Countries. In some cases they have come to the UAE and married a local and think that they are the bees knees, they strut about like peacocks giving newer expats a bad name.

Being a British Expat Woman in Dubai is easy, it is safe, yes you will get stared at but you get used to it. It is no more dangerous here than anywhere else as long as you are careful.


----------



## Geordie Armani

Amelie said:


> Dubai is not what it used to be. Of course it has changed, some for the better some for the worse. What I find are those who have not changed with the times. I have grown up here and seen the change and I can tell you that the worst people are those who would not have made it better in their home Countries. In some cases they have come to the UAE and married a local and think that they are the bees knees, they strut about like peacocks giving newer expats a bad name.
> 
> Being a British Expat Woman in Dubai is easy, it is safe, yes you will get stared at but you get used to it. It is no more dangerous here than anywhere else as long as you are careful.


I agree


----------



## christina stoeckl

*hi, im new to this forum, but i was in dubai two weeks ago for a visit with my bf, and my two daughters, and we had a great time. we were stared at yes, however it really didnt concern us, and we just took it in our stride. we certainly did dress appropriately, and i believe the people were just curious to see us. we are moving to dubai in a few months, and i personally cannot wait. *


----------



## Pasanada

I get stared at by Spanish men (they're not subtle!) - I either have 2 heads or I'm stunninghly beautiful!!  I also encountered staring in Marrakesh last month. But I also found myself staring back - different cultures, different dress codes etc - just human nature. 

I'm in Dubai next week, this forum has been useful for tips on what to expect!! Thanks to everyone and I hope I enjoy Dubai (even if it is to meet my bosses!!)


----------



## samanthaallen

Hello,

I am a english girl moving over to Dubai in June.My boyfriend will be joining me the beginnging of August.
I am a bit worried after seeing some posts on here,i would be really grateful if you could give me an idea of what to expect when i arrive.
In regards to living together is this allowed?Should we put the flat and utilities in one persons name and did you tell the estate agents you were married?

I know there is a lot of questions-sorry just confused!!!!

Thanks

Sam 


I cannot believe all the misconceptions there are about living here!

I am a white english girl (well im 27) and have been in Dubai for 1 year now.
There has never been any trouble, if you look for it you will find it, same as anywhere but Dubai is very safe, i can walk around here at any time of day and night and feel safe, which i couldnt say when i lived in london.

Of course you hear all the horror stories but its not like that

When i was deciding if i should move out here people who had been told me how lovely it was, and the people that hadnt been told me how terrible it is (?)

I have been living with my boyfriend (not married) and there is no problem, it is against the law but they turn a blind eye as they want westerners out here.

Please dont rule out dubai just yet, it really is lovely[/QUOTE]


----------



## samanthaallen

Hello,

I am a english girl moving over to Dubai in June.My boyfriend will be joining me the beginnging of August.
I am a bit worried after seeing some posts on here,i would be really grateful if you could give me an idea of what to expect when i arrive.
In regards to living together is this allowed?Should we put the flat and utilities in one persons name and did you tell the estate agents you were married?

I know there is a lot of questions-sorry just confused!!!!

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Elphaba

samanthaallen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a english girl moving over to Dubai in June.My boyfriend will be joining me the beginnging of August.
> I am a bit worried after seeing some posts on here,i would be really grateful if you could give me an idea of what to expect when i arrive.
> In regards to living together is this allowed?Should we put the flat and utilities in one persons name and did you tell the estate agents you were married?
> 
> I know there is a lot of questions-sorry just confused!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam



Please read through the stickys at the top of the page.

*It is illegal to cohabit,* although many do. Just be aware of the rules and be subtle. You can only rent in one of your names if you are unmarried. You can try telling people that you are married, but they may ask for sight of a marriage certificate...


----------



## Jace

Hi, heatherw, thanks for the positive feedback! I am a single white female looking to move to Dubai, with a potential offer and an invite to visit this month... I have an amazing opportunity to earn alot but also doing what I love - working with Spas... I want to get as much info as I can about signing contracts, and making sure that I get the things I need so I'll be comfortable!!! I want to know the good things!!!! (and be practical about all the things that affect women, or other lifestyle issues...)


----------



## cairogal

Sorisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lots of questions and would be grateful if someone could help answer them.
> 
> I am thinking about relocating in Dubai. I am an independant British white female who wishes to escape to a better climate and standard of living and am considering Dubai amongst other places.
> 
> So what's it really like? How easy is it to go about your daily life as a single western woman. Are there any clothing restrictions or are there best practices of clothing. What can you wear on the beach? Is it safe to go to the beach, shopping, restaurant, take a taxi etc on your own?
> 
> Are their any issues associated with day to day life or can I expect the same issues as I have living in UK as a single person?
> 
> How are women treated in the work place? How are British women regarded by locals? Is it true that many women who do not cover up or go out on their own are regarded as prostitutes and get hassle from men or followed or from other prostitutes thinking that you are on their patch?
> 
> I also understand that sex outside of marriage is illegal (it is still in UK but the law is so out of date it is ignored), so how do you have to conduct your relationship with your boyfriend. Can you stay over their house or live together. (I may be moving with my british boyfriend but not necessarily live together).
> 
> Any other advice that you can give?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Dubai is an incredibly tolerant city. That said, I do think some respect for the local preferance of modesty is important. 3/4 length trousers, a short sleeve shirt...these are ok in most places. Since this isn't a pedestrian-friendly city women walking on the street in some neighbourhoods _could_ be mislabed as prostitutes. I've lived in Egypt and the UAE and overall have found the emirates much more "female friendly." Not much in the way of harassment, and when it does happen it's not very menacing. Simply indicate that you're calling the police and it will end.

Beach, shopping, taxis on your own are perfectly fine. Once there you'll get a feel for which beaches are more western-woman friendly. Bikinis are ok, but I think it is important that if you're taking a taxi to the beach (or a nightclub) that you still dress w/ that above-mentioned modesty. Shorts are great-for the beach the hotel pool, and that's about it. Same goes for short skirts. I saw a photo from the Dubai races recently in which a seemingly western expat was wearing a tiny little skirt, sleeveless top, etc. Personally, I think this is inappropriate. It doesn't mean you won't see it in a club or at similar expat-friendly events. Bear in mind that while it is a really tolerant society, it's not home. We are not entitled to the same rights. We are not judged in the same manner. 

How you're regarded by Emiratis could very well depend on how you interact w/ them in the workplace, how you present yourself, etc. The stereotype of western women is not good. 

Relationship w/ boyfriend? Handle is discreetly. No long and drawn out kisses in public...basically nix the PDA. Keep in mind that Dubai is the most tolerant of the Emirates. Visits to Sharjah (and smaller emirates) will require more modesty in dress and behaviour. Public kissing in SHarjah _could _get you arrested-so could shorts/short skirt/sleeveless top. It's not likely that you would be arrested, but you might get a stern talkin' to. Living together is illegal. If you are living together tell people that you're married. Most buildings have a doorman who watches you come and go, who visits you, etc.


----------



## Jace

*thanks*

ok, thanks for that... 
I have confirmed that I will be there on May 22nd for a week, to interview... 
and I was wondering what things to bring to wear... 

I appreciate it!!!


----------



## cairogal

Jace said:


> ok, thanks for that...
> I have confirmed that I will be there on May 22nd for a week, to interview...
> and I was wondering what things to bring to wear...
> 
> I appreciate it!!!


Smart trousers, a long sleeve blouse (not too tight/no cleavage), perhaps a dress jacket. Basically, what you would wear to an interview at home. Just nothing that hugs the body or exposes much flesh. I don't mean to imply that you should button your shirt to the top button, but think about the most professionally dressed person in your home country and go w/ that outfit. If your hosts are going to take you out and show you around (good possibility as potential employers) you might want to bring some comfortable "business casual." Does that make sense?


----------



## Jace

Ok thanks very much!!! I'll get right on to that I appreciate it!!! 
Is there anywhere you suggest to check out social-wise.... (Ive checked Time Out) .... 

Have you been in UAE very long??? plan to stay any length of time? j

cheers,
J


----------



## cairogal

Time Out is a great resource! I was in the UAE for 3 years, and now after a few years on the outside, we're making our way back-ideally this August. I'd imagine that we'll be there for at least 3 years-maybe longer. Good luck in that interview! What field are you working in?


----------



## cairogal

If you decide to settle in the Dubai there is a club for single women (that's the only requirement-being single) called the Bridget Jones Club. My friend joined a few years ago, and she loves making friends w/ new women not from her job (teacher). It seems to be great for those who like sports, a night out on the town, etc.


----------



## Pasanada

Been in Dubai for a week now. I have been stared at a few times, mainly by Asian men. I feel totally safe compared to where I have a home in Spain - you wouldn't believe the security measures we have to take to protect ourselves and our properties!

So far, Dubai has impressed me!


----------



## Osh

So glad to hear it Passandra  Enjoy yourself and any more insights with your move and experiences will be greatly appreciated. We hope to be in Dubai mid June and can't wait


----------



## Pasanada

All I will say in a negative light is that the traffic is horrendous, especially on the Emirates Road and I've got lost a couple of times, very unusual for me as I'm convinced I was a pidgeon in a previous life!!


----------



## Osh

so sorry Pasanada...spelt your name totally wrong in my last post  I think I was still waking up here in Oz...morning coffee hadn't kicked in yet


----------



## Pasanada

Tee hee - no worries! I'm used to my real name always being misspelt too!

Let me know when you're in Dubai, I'm always up for meeting new friends!


----------



## Osh

it's a date!!!....my real name is always misspelt too


----------



## Elphaba

Osh said:


> it's a date!!!....my real name is always misspelt too


But Osh - it really isn't hard to spell Nigel


----------



## Pasanada

Osh is a blokey type person????? I thought I was chatting to a chica!! LMAO


----------



## Osh

I am a chica ....Elphaba is trying to be funny


----------



## Pasanada

Phew!!!!


----------



## Osh

she's very cheeky our little Elphaba  no controlling her sometimes


----------



## Pasanada

I'm saying nothing!! Lol


----------



## Osh

she's a pussy cat


----------



## Elphaba

Meow! 



-


----------



## shinny_girl

oh...i didnt know staying with boyfriend or sex out of marriage is illegal here...cause it happen every moment here...
is it just westerners that they ignore or for all other nationalities is the same...

being safe,yes...its really a safe emirate....you can walk out alone and no one will bother you....


but still be carefull...


----------



## bb6868

I'm a 40 year old single woman interested in working for a year or two in Dubai to take advantage of the large salaries in my industry and enjoy a different culture. Can anyone advise whether being an unmarried women will be a problem? And will my age make it difficult? Will I find other women of similar age and circumstances? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pasanada

Hi BB,

I'm 37, a female and living alone in Dubai. I've not encountered any problems since I arrived a month ago. I'm told by my collegues that its very safe here for a woman alone.

However, I would never put myself in a position that could be dangerous, regardless of country.

HTH


----------



## bb6868

thanks pasanada,
the only thing holding me back from making the move is the stigma associated with being a single women at this age....which, for that matter, I experience at home anyway...


----------



## Elphaba

What stigma? Not an issue here. There are many single, grown-up, businesswomen in the UAE.

Compared to most places Dubai is a safe place for a woman alone, although everyone should take a little care on occassions. As Passanda says, you shouldn't put yourself in a dangerous position anywhere. 

Whilst you will find that aome men will stare at women, it is not meant as a threat. In certain countries it is not considered offensive or threatening for people to stare and you just get used to that.


-


----------



## Pasanada

I've not encountered any stigma here, sure you get looked at but thats it! I feel more comfortable and safer here than I do back in Spain or my home country, the UK.

You will find Dubai is more Westernised than you realise - hey, even the men here hold hands as they walk down the street - now that is something I'm stuggling to get my head round!! 

Give it a go, never let an opportunity pass you by, you may regret it.


----------



## Pasanada

If I'm having a bad hair day, I find the stares boost my confidence!!! LOL Try looking at these things in a positive sense, it will make you chuckle to yourself!


----------



## BLM

This is why i love you guys  Everyone on here is such a strong woman.

BB - take the plunge! Dubai is a wonderful amazing place to live, I have met many single women living here and they really enjoy it. Pasananda is right, it is SO much more liberal than you would expect. You will feel very safe and comfortable. 

And you can come and make friends with us at the expat forum nights out!


----------



## shinny_girl

Hey,

Weekend outting with pasanada...you guys wanna join?



BLM said:


> This is why i love you guys  Everyone on here is such a strong woman.
> 
> BB - take the plunge! Dubai is a wonderful amazing place to live, I have met many single women living here and they really enjoy it. Pasananda is right, it is SO much more liberal than you would expect. You will feel very safe and comfortable.
> 
> And you can come and make friends with us at the expat forum nights out!


----------



## BLM

I'm going to Hatta this weekend otherwise I would love to join you! Let me know when you next arrange to meet up and I'll be there xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies, 

It's a breath of fresh air (is that rare in Dubai???!!! ) to learn that I will not be the only 40ish single female expat living out there, I was beginning to think I was going to be a bit of a loner outside of work!

I fly out tomorrow night & arrive friday morning, have butterflies the size of elephants & am looking forward to my new adventure.

I would love to join you Pasanada & BB if you are going to get together sometime.

Dubai here I come!!!

J x

PS I don't suppose anyone has a decent room to let in Bur Dubai?


----------



## Elphaba

Hi Jewel

I'll be arranging another night out mid/end May, so you must come along to that. 

Good luck & yell if you need anything.

-


----------



## Pasanada

It looks like I've been booked! LOL

As a newbie, I've not got a scooby where to go but am open to suggestions.....and please, somewhere easy to get to so myself and my Sat Nav can find you!! 

Shiny, got your email, thanks, but haven't had a chance to breath let alone reply!! lol 

Jewel, you're more than welcome to join us, look forward to meeting you. Have a pleasant flight.


----------



## Guest

Hi There Elphaba

thank you for responding so quickly, it's actually my birthday on the 22nd so I would love to join you! Please do count me in.

I think the biggest challenge for me (alongside finding somehwere to live!) is going to be adjusting to the heat, *insert red shiney faced smiley here* ... hopefully that will turn into a breezey bronzed face in good time!!

J x


----------



## Elphaba

The first summer can be tough so take it easy. Seriously - make sure you don't get dehydrated (this happens with air-conditioning too). As well as plenty of water, have some isotonic drinks too - I recommend Pocari.

The sun this time of year is seriously strong, so only go out for a short while to start with.


A positive attitude will get you along way & you sound very cheerful. Do contact me if you need anything.




-


----------



## Guest

Elphaba, thanks again - some great advice, all this water & it will be like I am on a detox, my body is a temple & all that 

Am I right in thinking that it is bottled water only to drink out there?

I'll have to get shares in the company 

I always try & look on the good side, life's pretty tough otherwise, I have no doubt you are all going to be a great source of support here, my butterflies are subsiding a little now.

J x


----------



## Guest

Pasanada said:


> Jewel, you're more than welcome to join us, look forward to meeting you. Have a pleasant flight.


Thanks Pasanada! I'm bracing myself for the heat when I get off the plane at DXB, I spent some time in Tunisia a few years back & it was pushing 50 then, so I have an inkling of what's in store for me.

If you ever need a navigator, give me a shout!

J x


----------



## Elphaba

The tap water in Dubai is perfectly OK to drink, but as it is desalinated it doesn't taste that great. Bottled water is very cheap. I think Masafi is the nicest.

Another tip for people - in restaurants/cafes etc if you are offered water always ask for 'local water' or you may be given something like Evian at 5 times the cost! 

_


----------



## Guest

Elphaba said:


> The tap water in Dubai is perfectly OK to drink, but as it is desalinated it doesn't taste that great. Bottled water is very cheap. I think Masafi is the nicest.
> 
> Another tip for people - in restaurants/cafes etc if you are offered water always ask for 'local water' or you may be given something like Evian at 5 times the cost! _


All greatfully noted!!!

I'm sitting here wondering if Elphaba means 'font of all knowledge'  You're a star Elphaba!!

J x


----------



## Pasanada

Jewel, I came here a month ago after having lived in Spain for almsot 5 years - the temps in the summer could reach up 45c and being as I lived 3kms from the Med, it was very humid.

Just take a few days to acclimatise, drink plenty of water (I drink it from the tap with no ill effects) and wear light, loose, cotton clothing.

HTH


----------



## Guest

Thank you ladies, I must get back to packing! Joy of joys 

See you on the sunny side!

J x


----------



## shinny_girl

You are absolutely welcome to join us, infact i think you are one day late! you arrive on Friday...but lets meet some times..

Everyone esle is also welcome to join us....

Pasanada,take your time...we still have tomorrow


jewel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's a breath of fresh air (is that rare in Dubai???!!! ) to learn that I will not be the only 40ish single female expat living out there, I was beginning to think I was going to be a bit of a loner outside of work!
> 
> I fly out tomorrow night & arrive friday morning, have butterflies the size of elephants & am looking forward to my new adventure.
> 
> I would love to join you Pasanada & BB if you are going to get together sometime.
> 
> Dubai here I come!!!
> 
> J x
> 
> PS I don't suppose anyone has a decent room to let in Bur Dubai?


----------



## dubailocal

If you own a sponsor visa and a way back ticket will really be no problem!


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies

how did your get together go? Anything planned for this weekend?

J x


----------



## shinny_girl

we didnt make it coz of some commitments for last weekend....but this weekend i will be probably free and can join if any plan...i think Iron Horse will also join...lets arrange it before any extra plan stop us!

whts yr idea?


jewel said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> how did your get together go? Anything planned for this weekend?
> 
> J x


----------



## Pasanada

Count me in, I'm free this weekend!


----------



## Blewyn

Pasanada said:


> Hi BB,
> 
> I'm 37, a female and living alone in Dubai. I've not encountered any problems since I arrived a month ago. I'm told by my collegues that its very safe here for a woman alone.
> 
> However, I would never put myself in a position that could be dangerous, regardless of country.
> 
> HTH


I think this is the critical factor above - don't trust men unless you know them very well indeed. So for example, don't accept a lift home from someone you just met in a nightclub, no matter how nice he seems. Don't allow yourself to end up alone somewhere with a man you don't know very well. Don't walk the streets alone after dark. Stay in the women-only carriages on the metro.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Digging up a post from 2 years ago


----------

